# Racycle From Copake



## 1898Columbia (May 27, 2013)

Hi - I have been an admirer of Racycles for a long time and I was fortunate to buy one of those offered at the last auction in Copake.  The bike needs a few fixes to make it roadworthy, plus I want to learn more about it, so I will be posting my questions as I get time to work on it.  I am still new to this and I do appreciate all of your knowledge!  So here goes:
This head badge is different from most I have seen.  Why?
Does this chain appear to be correct?  If not does anyone know where I can buy a correct one?  I believe at least some of the chains were marked Racycle.
Thanks for looking and for your comments.


----------



## filmonger (May 27, 2013)

*Bock Chain*

awww - your the guy who out bid me......  Mike Cates of the Wheelman can make you one that should work. Here is a link to a little on Racycle and chains ... http://racycle.blogspot.ie/2009/03/racycle-chain-another-racycle-oddity.html

3/16” wide  $50.00/ft
¼”, 5/16”,3/8”, and ½” wide $45.00/ft 

Mike Cates
2257 Cameo Road,
Carlsbad,
CA 92008-2759

Email: cates0321@hotmail.com
(760) 473-6201 cell (best to reach me at)
(760) 729-0321 home / answering machine


----------



## Wcben (May 27, 2013)

Yep, headbadge is early (pre-1901), the chain is a diamond chain, not Racycle, a block chain like this would only be correct on an early Pacemaker as the later ones wore rollers.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 28, 2013)

"Special" could refer to tandem, racer, custom frame....This badge may not have come with this

bike. Narrow Tread is up until 1900....Self Oiling afterward...I think you got a great deal on this 

purchase and I was surprised to see both Racycles go for such little money. I'd go with a roller 

chain on it if you want to ride it. Mike Cates on the Wheelmen has bulk chain lengths. I would love

to see some more pics and details of your bike.....! Welcome !!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 28, 2013)

Is the metal work Chrome? It is supposed to be nickel......


----------



## 1898Columbia (May 30, 2013)

Thanks guys for the information.  Here are a couple more pictures.  I found a scratch in the black paint, it looks like it might be green underneath.




It is missing some hardware for the handlebars.  I'm not sure about nickel vs chrome, I'm not too good at telling them apart, I'll have to look again.









Thanks again for looking.


----------

